# المجلات العلمية



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (29 مايو 2006)

*المجلات العلمية والتكنولوجية*






أخواني أعضاء منتدانا الراقي الكرام, أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع الذي طالما أراده البعض وهو توفير المجلات الهندسية, التكنولوجية, العلمية, الإقتصادية, السياسية, الألعاب, والكثير منها.
مثل تلك المجلات Scientific American, Economist ,PC Magazine, Science
حقيقة قمت بطرح هذا الموضوع في الهندسة الميكانيكية منذ فترة ولكنه نتيجة كثرة المواضيع هناك فإن الكثير من الأعضاء لم يستفيدوا منه حق إستفادته
لذلك أسأل الله أن يوفقنا إلى ما فيه صلاح الإسلام والمسملين
أبدأ بمجموعة من مجلات Scientific American
المجلة الأولى





ويمكنكم تحميله من خلال الرابط التالي
http://rapidshare.de/files/2648235/200507.pdf.html

المجلة الثانية





ويمكنكم تحميل المجلة من خلال الرابط
http://rapidshare.de/files/2648555/extreme_physics.pdf.html

المجلة الثالثة





ويمكنك تحميل المجلة من خلال الرابط
http://rapidshare.de/files/11050840/Scientific_American_3.pdf.html
والمزيد بإذن الله قريباً
[BLINK] 
ملاحظة يمنع وضع الردود هنا, وذلك ضماناً لأعلى إستفادة للأعضاء من هذا الموضوع
[/BLINK]هذا وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (29 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ أحمد وفعلا نحن بحاجة لمثل هذه المجلات العلمية التى تتيح لنا مواكبة التطور فى العالم وقد تفيدنا ايضا فى دراستنا للميكاترونكس​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 يونيو 2006)

*مجلة Desktop Engineering*





أخواني الأعزاء أقدم لكم مجلة Desktop Engineering 




ويمكنكم تحميل المجلة من خلال الرابط
http://rapidshare.de/files/8788082/DEN_20051201_Dec_2005.pdf
والله الموفق  ​


----------



## squ2006 (3 يونيو 2006)

[blink]شكرا اخي احمد ع المجهود[/blink]


----------



## حسام جاسم (3 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز على جهودك الطيبه.


----------



## ahmedeldeep (7 يونيو 2006)

*Circuit Cellar Magazines*






http://rapidshare.de/files/8111617/cc182.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/8115080/cc183.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/8111685/cc184.zip
http://rapidshare.de/files/8521986/cc185.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/19557227/cc190.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/21047288/cc191.rar​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (9 يونيو 2006)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/480299/7e5a4f13/Microchip_magazine.html


----------



## باسم أنور (20 يونيو 2006)

مشكور يا أحمد و إستكمالا" لما قمت بطرحه,إليكم أعداد أخرى من مجلة Scientific American:

Extreme Physics Part 2 [3MB]:
http://rapidshare.de/files/21899574/extreme_physics2.rar

Extreme Physics Part 1 [2MB]:
http://rapidshare.de/files/20963535/extreme_physics.rar

Scientific American Frontiers of Physics [2MB]:
http://rapidshare.de/files/9660576/frontiers_of_physics.pdf

Extreme Universe [3MB]:
http://rapidshare.de/files/6806533/xtremeUniverse.rar


----------



## باسم أنور (20 يونيو 2006)

*Scientific American*
July 2006 plus all issues 2006 and others!

http://rapidshare.de/files/22633237/200607.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20733861/200606.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/17693824/sciam0506.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/15532262/200604.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/13147133/sciam_MAR_2006.zip
http://rapidshare.de/files/10789117/sciam_FEB_2006.zip
http://rapidshare.de/files/9080504/sciam_JAN_2006.zip
http://rapidshare.de/files/7643670/sciamDec2005.rar


----------



## mawkly (22 يونيو 2006)

*نرجوا تثبيت هذا الموضوع*

:2: نرجوا تثبيت هذا الموضوع ليتم زيادته تتابعيا


----------



## باسم أنور (24 يونيو 2006)

إليكم مجموعة أخرى من Scientific American و هى أول ثلاث أعداد من عام 2004
http://rapidshare.de/files/23940581/SciAm200401.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/23940754/SciAm200402.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/23941018/SciAm200403.rar


----------



## هندسة انتاج (24 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت فعلا المجلات العلميه يكون ليها قسم خاص وشكرا


----------



## هندسة انتاج (24 يونيو 2006)

ياريت اللى عنده الاعداد الجديده من desktop engineering magazineياريت يحط اللينك بتاعها


----------



## uaeEEuae (29 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا

ولكن عندي مشكلة إسخدام للرابيد شير 

ممكن الحل رجاء أو توفير مصدر أخر 
وشكرا


----------



## mawkly (5 يوليو 2006)

ما هي المشكلة؟


----------



## Ahmed 0178 (7 يوليو 2006)

فى لنكات كتير اتمسح الى عليها و منع تحميلة ارجو اعادة تحميلها على مواقع اخرى



http://rapidshare.de/files/8111617/cc182.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/8115080/cc183.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/8111685/cc184.zip
http://rapidshare.de/files/8521986/cc185.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/19557227/cc190.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/21047288/cc191.rar​


----------



## Hilal (2 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله على هذا الابداع

شكرا اخي على هذا الجهد الاكثر من رائع


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً للأخ الكريم


----------



## الياس عبد النور (30 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو المتابعة في هذا الموضوع وشكرا للجميع


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جدااااااااااااااا


شكرااا لجهودكم الطيبة 


علي عباس جاسم


عراق ميكاترنيكس


----------



## عراقية الاصل (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا الله يبارك بجهودكم


----------



## عمووور المصري (10 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عمووور المصري (10 يناير 2009)

مزيد من التفوق ان شاء الله


----------



## وليد عشرى (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

